# telefonica



## georgina13 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am trying to change from Telefonica for my landline to my internet provider. They tell me that their request to take over the line has been declined twice. I have rung Telefonica and they say that all the info I have given to my isp is correct but they will still not transfer my line. Has anyone a sugestion of why or what can I do


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

georgina13 said:


> I am trying to change from Telefonica for my landline to my internet provider. They tell me that their request to take over the line has been declined twice. I have rung Telefonica and they say that all the info I have given to my isp is correct but they will still not transfer my line. Has anyone a sugestion of why or what can I do


Transfer the line? It's Telefonica's line isnt it? You cant transfer the line as such afaik, if you have an all in package with a provider then that internet carrier takes over the charges for the line and you get a bill from them.


----------



## georgina13 (Nov 23, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Transfer the line? It's Telefonica's line isnt it? You cant transfer the line as such afaik, if you have an all in package with a provider then that internet carrier takes over the charges for the line and you get a bill from them.


I want an all in package from my provider but Telefonica are refusing to allow this. They have refused my providers request twice to take over the charges for my landline although the info I have given is correct


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

georgina13 said:


> I want an all in package from my provider but Telefonica are refusing to allow this. They have refused my providers request twice to take over the charges for my landline although the info I have given is correct



Isnt it something that needs to be discussed between telefonica and the other provider???? Cos the other company have to agree to the terms that telefonica have in place as its their line??? - something like that?????????????? How does this other provider normally do it with their existing customers??

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

georgina13 said:


> I want an all in package from my provider but Telefonica are refusing to allow this. They have refused my providers request twice to take over the charges for my landline although the info I have given is correct



Is there a possibility that Telefonica dont rate the provider you are using as creditworthy? (I dont know who you are using)

It's one of the only reasons I can think of, as these all in packages are not unusual with people like Europa / Telitec and afaik I have never heard such a problem before


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

WE ARE TELEFONICA..... YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED.... RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.... and we offer the service of giving you a severe migraine headache if you call our helpline. We reserve the right to impose an unwanted internet filter on you and charge you to have, or remove it (we call it "Kangrura" and it will block any site with an image of a female (or male) wearing less than full body amrour (ryanair got blocked becaus of a woman in a swimsuit).

The really sad part is, Telefu93up still controll all the infrastructre. So it doesn't matter which company you go to.... you still have to deal with telefrustration


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Just to clear up some things, cause people seem to have quite some misconceptions about the whole thing:

When you switch to another provider from Telefonica you will only deal with this provider and the only thing Telefonica controls is the line to the exchange (and in some cases the port for the ADSL), everything else is the responsibility of your new provider. Telefonica gets the monthly line rental for this service, which will be payed by your provider, who in turn will bill you.

When it comes to ADSL, Telefonica will route you from the exchange into your provider's network (or the network your provider rents from a 3rd party like for example Telitec does). After that point it is the responsibility of your provider.

Now to the specific problem. Your new provider has to sort it. They have to tell you what data Telefonica thinks is not correct. They want you as new customer, so they better sort things out from their end - it's not your job. In some cases an old Telefonica bill might not be enough and Telefonica want a copy of the identification document (NIE/NIF etc.). If they can't sort it, switch to another company there are lots of them in Spain!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> Just to clear up some things, cause people seem to have quite some misconceptions about the whole thing:
> 
> When you switch to another provider from Telefonica you will only deal with this provider and the only thing Telefonica controls is the line to the exchange (and in some cases the port for the ADSL), everything else is the responsibility of your new provider. Telefonica gets the monthly line rental for this service, which will be payed by your provider, who in turn will bill you.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was trying to say, but didnt know enough, so I didnt make sense (nowt new there LOL) - thanks!

Jo xxx


----------



## georgina13 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Telefonica*



jojo said:


> Thats what I was trying to say, but didnt know enough, so I didnt make sense (nowt new there LOL) - thanks!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for the advice. I have been waiting for the connection since 18th October and Telitec keep putting me off saying they keep getting declined by Telefonica but won't tell me what is wrong in the info I am giving them. I think its now time I went elsewhere,but where?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

georgina13 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have been waiting for the connection since 18th October and Telitec keep putting me off saying they keep getting declined by Telefonica but won't tell me what is wrong in the info I am giving them. I think its now time I went elsewhere,but where?


Just have a look through the free newspapers or go for one of the bigger companies, like Jazztel, Ya.com, Ono etc.

The other option of course is to call Telefonica and threaten to leave, if they don't give you a better deal - this way might need persistence and patience, but it pays of for some people!


----------

